# Help!



## Ails90 (Dec 8, 2013)

Im new to here and to chi's, learning a lot here.. I got Bella last week and on the advice of the breeder I bought Royal Canin Mini jnr kibbles as that is what she had been feeding her, but when I got home the kibbles were totally different to what the breeder gave me and she wouldn't touch them, she crashed and took a hypo, was the scariest think ever, I really thought I was going to loose her, shes much better now, the vet has her on Hills prescription AD, Its a high calorie recovery wet food, I cant keep her on that forever though and have to wean her back onto normal puppy food, Im not sure what to try though as I though RC was the best option and she hates it  any suggestions, im in the UK x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

How old is ur baby? Poor thing  maybe u can mix it with warm water to make it soft


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor baby !!!!! Yes, try to moisten it by soaking it in some hot water for 10 minutes..then mush it up and serve  you could also try to put a pea size of liver postei in the food, to make it more appetizing..sorry for my bad english writing hihi..I speak fluent, but this writing is not going too well, haha


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to CP. I am so glad your little one is on the mend.
Firstly, Royal Canin is not a great food. It has a great marketing team, but in reality it is a mid range food with a hefty price tag which cons people into thinking they are buying the best. There are loads of better choices, and many are actually cheaper than RC.
A good place to start educating yourself about dog foods and how to read the labels is dogfoodadvisor.com it is an American site, but the info is all good. There is a newer British site whichdogfood.co.uk which rates foods available in the UK.
Ideally you want to feed a Chi, and especially a puppy, a high quality food without any unnecessary fillers. As you know, Chi pups eat very little so every bite has to count. Look for a high meat content from named sources, no grains, low carbohydrates and definitely no artificial additives.
If you want to go back to a kibble, Eden is possibly the best UK made one. Others include Canagan, Simpsons 80:20, Millies Wolfhart. Good imported kibbles include Orijen and Acana, just make sure it is a grain free one.
Lots of members here feed ZiwiPeak which is an air dried raw meat diet (they make canned food too) or a fresh raw diet, which is what I feed, and absolutely the best choice IMO. There is a whole forum dedicated to raw feeding, if you fancy trying it I would suggest a pre-made frozen complete raw diet such as Nutriment (nutriment.co) to begin with.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmmm Dexter doesn't eat so little lol!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Some of the premade raw models are good too. I don't know if you can get them. Fresh Pet at PetCo/Smart, stella and chewies, and ZiwiPeak are some. Don't know about the availability in England though.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I feed Eden and Acana. Eden may appear pricey, but it's a 5* food, and a bag lasts for forever. Acana is harder to get hold of as it's an import, but it's good to. I also feed Naturediet, a wet food you can get from [email protected], and raw. I hope you find something good for your little one soon!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

The shop brands like Royal canin advertise oils in the food to help with soft fur. But Eden doesn't really boast that. 

How are your chis fur and poo on Eden?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*RC changed formula*

Hi. Welcome to a great forum. RC changed their formula but I think they may still have the older ingredient list (and slightly better) on their website. My vet even recommended it, but all that corn just can't be good. For the same price there are many better foods. In my area, the good pet food stores even offer samples which is a great way to find out what your baby likes after he gets settled and you're ready to introduce a new higher quality food. Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor is very helpful, too.


----------



## Ails90 (Dec 8, 2013)

Bella is 12weeks old, shes recovered well, a lot better than she was, she put 150g on in 3 days  I have some wet food that shes been eating, I will research some of the other brands as ideally I would like her on kibbles, thankyou for all your advice guys  x


----------

